# Mọi điều bạn biết về Vitamin D từ trước đến giờ đều sai



## hong nhung (22/10/18)

*Vitamin D không có khả năng điều trị bệnh xơ cứng, viêm khớp dạng thấp, hay giảm tỷ lệ mắc ung thư.*



​Thời gian gần đây, Vitamin D được quảng bá như một loại thần dược, có khả năng chữa trị hầu hết các loại bệnh tật. Liệu đây có phải là sự thật? Một bài phân tích mới về các nghiên cứu Vitamin D hiện có, tiến hành tại Đại học Alberta Canada, nhận thấy rằng hầu hết các nhận định về giá trị của Vitamin D đều chưa được kiểm chứng. Bài viết đó có tựa đề: "_Một cái nhìn bao quát về 10 nhận định hiện có về giá trị của Vitamin D_".

Bài viết đã chỉ ra rằng, hoàn toàn không có chứng cứ khi khẳng định Vitamin D có khả năng điều trị bệnh xơ cứng, trầm cảm hay viêm khớp dạng thấp. Nó cũng không làm giảm tỷ lệ mắc ung thư và nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp.

Tác giả bài viết phân tích cho biết: "_Ta có thể đọc được những bài báo nói về sự thiếu hụt Vitamin D có liên quan hoặc dẫn đến đủ các loại bệnh tật. Các bài báo này thường có nguồn gốc từ những nghiên cứu nhỏ lẻ, không đủ độ tin cậy cũng như thực tế_."




_Rất ít loại thức ăn có chứa Vitamin D vì vậy mà đây là loại Vitamin cần được bổ sung thêm ở ngoài. Nhưng bổ sung bao nhiêu là đủ?_​
Trong tất cả những lời đồn đại, chỉ có 1 nhận định duy nhất có giá trị, đó là Vitamin D giúp giảm thiểu nguy cơ gãy xương và số lần té ngã. Các nghiên cứu đã được kiểm chứng cho thấy việc uống Vitamin D có thể làm giảm số lần té ngã ở người già. Ngoài ra, kết hợp bổ sung canxi có thể làm giảm gãy xương. Tuy nhiên, mức độ tác động của Vitamin D không quá đáng kể.

Tác giả chính của bài phân tích, Michael Allan, Giám đốc Y học dựa trên bằng chứng tại Đại học Alberta Khoa Y khoa & Nha khoa, cho biết: "_Nếu cho 1 nhóm người có 15% nguy cơ bị gãy xương trong 10 năm tới, sử dụng Vitamin D trong vòng 10 năm, ta có thể ngăn chặn được 1/50 trường hợp gãy xương trong nhóm người đó. Tỉ lệ 1/50 đạt được sau 10 năm này được nhiều người công nhận. Và nó cũng là ứng dụng duy nhất của Vitamin D mà chúng ta biết cho đến bây giờ_."

Hiện nay, phương pháp xét nghiệm phổ biến nhất để kiểm tra nồng độ Vitamin D của cơ thể có tên gọi là 25-(OH)D. Nhưng các nhà nghiên cứu không khuyến cáo thực hiện xét nghiệm này do sai số rất cao giữa các lần xét nghiệm gần nhau, trên cùng 1 người (khoảng 10-20%). Không có tiêu chuẩn hay một nghiên cứu cụ thể nào để tìm ra con số đánh mốc thiếu hụt Vitamin D. Vì vậy mà những số liệu về số người được cho là thiếu Vitamin D có thể bị phóng đại.

Allan cho biết: "_Một người ở độ tuổi 40 có khả năng hấp thu Vitamin D kém đi đáng kể. Kém đi đáng kể ở đây tức là không có 1 con số định lượng cụ thể nào cả_."

Tóm lại, Vitamin D tồn tại tự nhiên trong rất ít loại thức ăn (dầu cá, mỡ cá, lòng đỏ trứng), và cơ thể con người sản xuất Vitamin D khi được tiếp xúc với ánh sáng mặt trời. Theo Trung tâm Kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa dịch bệnh, thiếu hụt Vitamin D dẫn đến còi xương ở trẻ em và loãng xương ở người già.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bài viết khá hay . Vitamin D3 còn làm tăng hấp thu canxi tại niêm mạc ruột non , vì vậy ngoài sử dụng các loại thực phẩm giàu canxi thì bổ sung vitamin D3 cũng để phòng và điều trị loãng xương .


----------

